# My Dish Billing Rant



## dhvt (Nov 27, 2012)

I don't usually do this, but Dish has me wanting to vent somewhere. Maybe it will prevent someone else from going through the same thing.

Last month, I got a notice from Dish that my payment (autopay) was declined. I knew there was no way that should have happened, so I contacted them through chat support. It was determined that Dish's system had spontaneously changed my credit card expiration date (I'm not even kidding - and Dish isn't disputing this), so my payment was declined in error, due to an "expired credit card". The chat rep asked me to change the expiration date to the correct one online, but the system wouldn't let me. Then he tried to do it, and it wouldn't let him. He said he had to escalate the issue to the "ERT department". He said it would all be taken care of for me. I asked him several times to make sure that the account be put back on autopay.

Today, I got a message from Dish saying that my account is past due. To make a long story short, it was never put back on autopay. And they charged me a late fee. I have been on autopay for 7 years and have never had a late payment - until this fiasco - so this really bothers me. I contacted them and was told that as a one-time "courtesy", they would waive the late fee. While it's very courteous of them to undo the charge that they created with their own incompetence, I was not very happy about the way they phrased that. Then I was told that in order to put myself back on autopay, I have to not only pay the amount that's due now, I have to pay the amount that's due next month. My only other option - if I want to fix this myself - is to pay what's due now and to remember to make next month's payment exactly on the due date, at which time I can put myself back on autopay. Or, I could have them take care of it for me, which is what got me into this mess to begin with.

I talked to a supervisor who told me the same thing. The supervisor suggested that I talk to the Executive Resolution Team, and they told me the same thing. I asked what would happen if I happened to forget to make my next payment on exactly the due date, and I was told that it would result in a late fee that would be considered legitimate since I knew about it in advance. I told them that I wouldn't consider it to be legitimate since none of this would have been necessary if they hadn't screwed up my billing. So we got nowhere, which is exactly what happens any time I contact Dish.

The lessons I learned...

1) Autopay is autopay, unless it isn't. Check that your card number, expiration date, autopay settings, etc. are correct every single month right before your payment is supposed to go through.

2) Check again on every payment date to verify that the payment did actually go through.

3) Check again on the day after your payment date to make sure the payment is reflected on your statement and that your autopay settings have not changed.

4) Do not allow Dish to help you with anything that you can do yourself. If they do it incorrectly, it could end up costing you.

5) If you have absolutely no use for your time, by all means, contact Dish. Otherwise, in almost every case (in my experience), avoid doing so, as it will probably get you nowhere.

Or... Look into other TV providers. I know I will.

(P.S. If this post is deleted, I understand. As I said, I never complain online like this, but I think it's important for people to know how Dish deals with issues like the one I had. Plus, I really did need to just vent.)


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

I am not with dish but I have had the same basic problem you stated except my card date had expired. I still carried the same card and number but the expiration date had a newer one than was on file.
What is strange is that sometimes, especially with AT&T, the payment will not start until the next billing period. I have had this happen also. You can give them the same information on the phone and it will take it immediately.

One thing people can do is to add a new card ( same card with a different expiration date ) and then delete the card that was on file. This usually works.

If you do online banking you can set up auto pay from your bill pay section of your banking and have your bank system take care of bills like that.

If I thought I had to do all the checks that you suggest, I would not do auto pay.
I have auto pay set up for several accounts.
They send me emails telling me what the bill is and when it will be charged to my card. I review the email the same as I would if I got a mailed bill.

I do sympathize with you for all the problem that was their fault.


----------



## Inkosaurus (Jul 29, 2011)

> Then I was told that in order to put myself back on autopay, I have to not only pay the amount that's due now, I have to pay the amount that's due next month. My only other option - if I want to fix this myself - is to pay what's due now and to remember to make next month's payment exactly on the due date, at which time I can put myself back on autopay. Or, I could have them take care of it for me, which is what got me into this mess to begin with.


Thats normal. If they were to put your account back on auto pay with that balance there the system would automatically charge the card to 0 it out. There telling you ahead of time and giving you the option to pay it and get CCA back on or choose to leave it be and let the balance hang till you can pay it off.



> I asked what would happen if I happened to forget to make my next payment on exactly the due date, and I was told that it would result in a late fee that would be considered legitimate since I knew about it in advance. I told them that I wouldn't consider it to be legitimate since none of this would have been necessary if they hadn't screwed up my billing. So we got nowhere, which is exactly what happens any time I contact Dish.


Whether they screwed up initially or not is irelevant after your aware of it and are told exactly what to do it definitely would be your fault if you let it slide again.
If you really did contest that over the phone it just seems like your looking for an excuse to have a "debate" over the phone.



> I contacted them and was told that as a one-time "courtesy", they would waive the late fee. While it's very courteous of them to undo the charge that they created with their own incompetence,


Thats the name of the credit and is generally the term used for the notes. Your anger is making you get hung up on words that dont matter.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

dhvt said:


> (P.S. If this post is deleted, I understand. As I said, I never complain online like this, but I think it's important for people to know how Dish deals with issues like the one I had. Plus, I really did need to just vent.)


No problem here ... complaints about DISH are acceptable and yours was politely worded. Not bad for a rant.

It is a shame that you have to do any work to fix a mistake made by DISH. If such mistakes are possible in their system they are going to need to make the solutions available in their systems (for example, a $0 payment today checking the autopay box will restart auto pay the next day it is due).

Hopefully you did not lose any "must remain on autopay" promotions in the process. Paying attention to one's accounts is a good thing ... but it defeats the purpose of autopay when one has to keep better track of the payment than DISH.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

If you do update your card date, Dish computers will immediately charge the card, so do your update to your card on the day before it is due or at least be aware that any change in the info on your credit card will immediately trigger your bill to be charged to that card.


----------



## euro_boy (Jun 20, 2005)

I experienced and issue with auto-payment as well.

In my case, I updated my credit card info with a new card (old was about to expire). The new card was charged correctly for two months. When a payment for the third month was due, Dish's system reverted to the old, now expired, card. The payment was denied.

I updated my card info on-line to reflect the new card, however, one-day later it reversed itself to the old card information again. I had to call Dish and they had to input new card information in the system themselves. They had no explanation as to why it happened.


----------



## EdJ (Jan 9, 2007)

A few months ago I got an e-mail from DISH that my auto CC payment was declined. I did not bother calling up to try to find out the problem. I just used the same credit card to pay manually at the web site. I then deleted the 'auto' CC and re-entered it and told the system to use it to auto-pay. No problems since then. 

Sometimes computer systems just 'burp' and it is easier to re-enter than try to find the reason or to repair it.


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

jimmie57 said:


> If you do online banking you can set up auto pay from your bill pay section of your banking and have your bank system take care of bills like that.


This.

I never let anyone other than my bank "pull" money from me. I always "push" it out myself, especially when it comes to checking accounts (credit cards I slightly more lax about, as that wouldn't cause other items to bounce).

If their system can spontaneously change your exp date, it could also spontaneously decide to change the amount due, or keep charging you after you have cancelled.

The one thing I don't understand is I have had some membership accounts on web sites with monthly billing against a credit card that didn't have any kind of flag to update when the card expired. They just got a declined charge and went on their merry way. It wasn't until months later sometimes, when I tried to log onto the site and was denied that I found the problem. In the meantime, they lost revenue from me for the denied charges.


----------



## TMan (Oct 31, 2007)

These systems know the expiration date of one's card, yet many seem too stupid to notify the customer that said card is about to expire so that new card information can be provided in a timely manner. 

I am not a fan of direct checking account access, either. Better to dispute a credit card charge than a checking charge. I never use my debit card for retail transactions, either.

The satellite companies get you because they often offer some small discount for agreeing to establish autopay on your account. Absent that, I would prefer to initiate a credit card payment in an amount I specify, but they sort of have you over the coals a little bit.


----------



## Inkosaurus (Jul 29, 2011)

> These systems know the expiration date of one's card, yet many seem too stupid to notify the customer that said card is about to expire so that new card information can be provided in a timely manner.


Too stupid to notify you of an event you should have already been aware of?
How hard is it to call up a few companies or hop onto there website when you get the new card? All of a sudden its these other companies responsibility to remind you of something you should be doing, and if they dont THEY'RE the stupid ones?

lol


----------



## TMan (Oct 31, 2007)

Inkosaurus said:


> Too stupip to notify you of an event you should have already been aware of?
> How hard is it to call up a few companies or hop onto there website you get the new card? All of a sudden its these other companies responsibility to remind you of something you should be doing, and if they dont THEY'RE the stupid ones?
> 
> lol


Yes, if they revert to a previous card that has expired despite the user giving them an updated card, as euro_boy described.

But also it behooves them to do it as a courtesy anyway, as there is an expense in them paying people to straighten it out on the phone if they won't do it online. And it enables them to get their hands on the money sooner.

Of course a person should be aware of their cards' expiration dates and any impact that may have on their recurring payments when an expiration arrives. But, people are kind of forgetful and irresponsible, and do not operate vast billing systems to manage their monthly bills like a large company does. It isn't a big deal for a company to do a monthly query of autopay cards that are a month or two from expiration and drop a courtesy email to the subscriber. It also doesn't hurt to repeat that query a couple days before an autopay charge is to be made.

I have received such emails from other vendors even though I was fully aware of my need to change my card before the end of the month, etc. I believe Netflix once sent me such a reminder, for example.


----------



## dhvt (Nov 27, 2012)

euro_boy said:


> I experienced and issue with auto-payment as well.
> 
> In my case, I updated my credit card info with a new card (old was about to expire). The new card was charged correctly for two months. When a payment for the third month was due, Dish's system reverted to the old, now expired, card. The payment was denied.
> 
> I updated my card info on-line to reflect the new card, however, one-day later it reversed itself to the old card information again. I had to call Dish and they had to input new card information in the system themselves. They had no explanation as to why it happened.


This is EXACTLY what happened to me. I updated my expiration date, the payment went through as scheduled the next two months, and the third month my expiration date reverted to the old one. Part of my reason for posting was to see if others had experienced the same thing, and indeed you have. To me, this seems to be a pretty serious issue with Dish's billing system.


----------



## dhvt (Nov 27, 2012)

Inkosaurus said:


> Whether they screwed up initially or not is irelevant after your aware of it and are told exactly what to do it definitely would be your fault if you let it slide again.
> If you really did contest that over the phone it just seems like your looking for an excuse to have a "debate" over the phone.


I disagree. I am on autopay for a reason. If I wanted to remember to pay each of my bills on each exact due date, I would not be using autopay. And keep in mind that Dish offers incentives for using autopay, so it is important to them that I use it, too. I did not take myself off of autopay. Dish did. If I have a lapse and don't remember to go online exactly on my due date and make the payment that I shouldn't have to go online and make, let's just say that Dish at least shares some of the blame. I don't know how you could argue with that.

In addition, and this is important, this would not be necessary if I could pay the amount that is currently due (not the amount that is due now plus the amount that is due next month, as Dish requires) and put myself back on autopay right now. Then the issue would be resolved quickly, easily, and correctly without any additional steps or the possibility of further complications. The fact that I can't do that is baffling to me.

I should point out that I run an Internet access company (and have been doing so for the last 15 years). I would never require that a customer pay in advance in order to be put on autopay or to simply change a credit card expiration date. And I would be going through my billing code line by line, non-stop, if I even suspected that my billing system was changing people's expiration dates. Then I would bend over backwards to rectify the error and compensate for it in some way. I would not ask them to take steps (and possilby be punished for not doing so in a timely manner) to fix a problem created on my end. And seriously, I feel like the things I would do are just common sense, not anything out of the ordinary.


----------



## DaveM (Feb 16, 2011)

The bottom line, if I'm reading this correctly, is that it was Dish's screw-up in the first place, and then a second screw-up on their part as well (i.e. the promised fix), that caused this fiasco. Correct? They've as much admitted it. Thus, the onus should be 100% on them to make it right and return things to the way they were with his account. No late charges. No conditions or efforts on his part needed for him to return to AutoPay. End of story. That's how any respectable company operates. 

The fact that this was escalated higher up the ladder, and with the same (frankly rude) response, is appalling to me. They should be apologizing to him! Not making him jump through hoops -- no matter how "small" those hoops might be in their eyes.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I haven't been on AutoPay with Dish... but have been with some other companies. Unfortunately, this kind of thing isn't new. There are worse ways to screw up an automated system, but any screw up flies in the face of the supposed "convenience" of AutoPay in the first place.

This was one of the most reasonable rants I can remember reading... seriously... and computer limitations or not, it doesn't sound like Dish was very good at wanting to fix the problem.

While I also agree that even if I'm on AutoPay it is still my responsibility to make payments on time... the whole point of AutoPay is to not have to monitor that closely... as such, AutoPay becomes a service Dish (in this case) is "selling" you on... so if there is a failure with AutoPay that isn't your fault, then it's hard to blame the customer.

I remember years ago moving... and updating all the companies I did business with to my new mailing address... and one of them, a credit card no less, somehow switched my address back to my old address and even after sending one statement to my new place, then started sending them to the old place.

It was a card I rarely used, so didn't remember I had used it... and two statements later I wondered about it and called them to find they had put a late charge on a $25 balance. I blessed them out (nicely) for changing my address and paid the bill over the phone. They then kept changing my mailing address back.

Ultimately, in that case, I cancelled the card because it was more trouble than it was worth because someone (or some system) kept changing the info. That was the only company I had that kind of issue with though... but had to close the account to deal with it.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

This happened to me - but with ATT. I did what someone else did - simply paid with the same credit card manually, then deleted the card and added it back in for autopay. Problem solved.


----------



## dhvt (Nov 27, 2012)

I want to thank everyone for the comments - even those who didn't agree with my perspective. I called the Dish "ERT" department again today, because it appeared that the one thing they agreed to take of yesterday hadn't been done. I went through the whole issue again, because I was speaking to a different person. Surprisingly, they are going to resolve everything to my satisfaction. I even got the things I wanted most - an apology and an assurance that they will look into why their system is changing people's credit card expiration dates. Prior to that, not once had anyone apologized for the initial error or the subsequent one, and not once had anyone shown any concern over the expiration date problem. Anyway, I want to give credit where credit is due and aknowledge that Dish did come through in the end.


----------



## DaveM (Feb 16, 2011)

Glad it all worked out. And glad Dish stepped up to the plate, came through and did the right thing in the end.

Frankly, as an AutoPay customer myself, this was something that I never even gave a second thought to. Basically the extent of my interaction was when it was time to update my credit card info into the system every few years. So, it was a good heads-up for me. Hopefully, I'll never have to go through what you just did. Sounded exasperating.


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

Stewart Vernon said:


> I remember years ago moving... and updating all the companies I did business with to my new mailing address... and one of them, a credit card no less, somehow switched my address back to my old address and even after sending one statement to my new place, then started sending them to the old place.


A few months ago, I got a call from Verizon that my paper bills were being returned as undeliverable. I hadn't noticed the lack as I handle everything online, and the e-bills were coming in fine. The first issue was that it was a robocall that I kept ignoring because they never left a message and I don't generally answer calls when I don't recognize the number.

One morning I noticed they tried to call twice in a hour, so I answered it, thinking it might actually be important. That was when I learned about the bills being returned. It gave me a number to call to rectify the situation. Was it a special number for people to respond to robocalls notifying them of a problem? Of course not. It was their regular customer service number. So first I had to go through a big long explanation of why THEY called ME. Eventually it was determined that they had spontaneously changed my billing address back to the apartment I lived in over ten years ago. They still had my current phone number though.


----------



## lee635 (Apr 17, 2002)

I don't understand why E* pushes it as "CREDIT CARD" autopay. We have been on checking account autopay for about 10 years now. No need to worry about expiration dates. JMHO.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I had UPS change my address once too. Again, I had moved to a new place... and ordered something to be shipped there. Somehow, in mid-transit, UPS decided that address was wrong and they changed it to where I used to live... and of course since I didn't live there anymore they couldn't deliver it. Oh, and they didn't bother to call the correct phone number they had for me on the delivery info... so if I hadn't been tracking it myself online I wouldn't have found out any of this until it was on its way back to the shipper!

Bottom line... great to hear Dish is helping the thread starter out here... sad that we still have these kinds of situations in modern times.


----------



## TMan (Oct 31, 2007)

lee635 said:


> I don't understand why E* pushes it as "CREDIT CARD" autopay. We have been on checking account autopay for about 10 years now. No need to worry about expiration dates. JMHO.


Just wait until they "accidentally" move the decimal point on your next payment.


----------



## Inkosaurus (Jul 29, 2011)

dhvt said:


> I want to thank everyone for the comments - even those who didn't agree with my perspective. I called the Dish "ERT" department again today, because it appeared that the one thing they agreed to take of yesterday hadn't been done. I went through the whole issue again, because I was speaking to a different person. Surprisingly, they are going to resolve everything to my satisfaction. I even got the things I wanted most - an apology and an assurance that they will look into why their system is changing people's credit card expiration dates. Prior to that, not once had anyone apologized for the initial error or the subsequent one, and not once had anyone shown any concern over the expiration date problem. Anyway, I want to give credit where credit is due and aknowledge that Dish did come through in the end.


Summary of this post:
Hes pissed off at the agents who told him the truth and admitted that it just happens.

Happy with the agent who took the time to lie to him and give a false assurance that there would be an inquiry as to why the system randomly does that.

lol.
At the end of the day it just happens and Dish (and hundreds of other companies) are full aware of it and will never do anything about it.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Inkosaurus said:


> Summary of this post:
> Hes pissed off at the agents who told him the truth and admitted that it just happens.


Since they apparently didn't DO what they said they would there is a reason to be ticked.



> Happy with the agent who took the time to lie to him and give a false assurance that there would be an inquiry as to why the system randomly does that.


Hopefully the assurance is not false. DISH does fix things occasionally. 

If it happens again to someone else after a couple of months it will be a black eye.



> At the end of the day it just happens and Dish (and hundreds of other companies) are full aware of it and will never do anything about it.


Try not to lose all hope. :lol:


----------



## Inkosaurus (Jul 29, 2011)

> Since they apparently didn't DO what they said they would there is a reason to be ticked.


Unlike everyone else here my posts arent based on assumptions of work ethic for the agents.
I worked there, I know this phone call very well lol and I know for a fact that sometimes you can reset the CC information just like the customer asks, and then 10 minutes later Dish promo (the program that does all the work) switches the information right back to the incorrect information.

If the agent said they changed the information in all likelyhood they probably did. There not going to risk there job sitting there doing nothing about it.

Its just annoying to see the one agent who sat there and flat out lied to the customer is the one getting the credit for the good deed lol.
*Stuff* Happens, sometimes the changes dont take that doesnt mean the agents who tried and failed are suddenly the worst people you could encounter when calling in.



> Hopefully the assurance is not false.


No the assurance IS false. 100%, there is nothing that agent could hope to do get Dish to look into it.
The only thing that agent could do is access the internal Dish forum for employees and make a complaint about it, and believe me there have been more then a handful of threads on that forum over the years detailing this very issue.
Dish (and other companies who also have this issue) will never look into it or fix it. Its far more cost effective to have agents deal with it and get yelled at, then to pay people to looking through thousands of line of code for this issue.
Aside from that forum thats it, theres no form or process for getting bugs in the system known.


----------



## esl1885 (Nov 16, 2011)

I just entered my 3rd CC number in 2 months with Dish Autopay. The first # they claimed to have failed is also used for two other places on autopay with no problems, and had worked with Dish for 8 months. The 2nd number worked manually but failed when they tried autopay with it. Now I have enterd my 3rd number. I might add that we never carry a balance on any of our cards, and they all work at other places without fail. 

Bottom line is this. When my current contract expires, they will start sending me a paper bill. and I will send them a paper check or I will be an ex-customer.

I could write a book on all the things Dish has screwed up since I became a customer a year ago. It took over 3 months to get all the things they promised in their ads and probably over 50 phone calls.

Over the years I have had Dish, Directv, and cable. I can honestly say that I have had less problems with cable by far. Actually, the best TV I ever had was C-band satellite when I could just call and pay for only the programming I wanted. I believe they call that the good old days.

Sam


----------



## ls1dreams (Dec 30, 2012)

Billing problems like this get me so stressed out I lose my mind.


----------



## bobsupra (Jul 12, 2002)

My experience today updating the CC expire date with Dish was the same. Instant on-line charge instead of the 6th of the month. Talked to Agent and Supv who said that's the way the "system" is set-up. So, this month will see a double billing for Dish who gets the advantage of the cash flow. 

Of interest, tho, I also updated by Direct account today (for my rental). They did not "advance" the payment. Same with AT&T, Netflix, AOL, two newspapers, local internet firm, garbage company, and a few others. Only Dish played this game. Draw your own conclusions. I did.


----------



## gov (Jan 11, 2013)

I have CC autopay on several bills (but not E*) and had my card expire 18 mos ago, and got a new card (same # btw, just new expiration date) and did not re-enter card info for anybody, and nobody had a problem.

It is hard for me to imagine E* shooting themselves in the foot for money coming INTO their system. Now money outbound, sure, I could see any number of not worth fixing computer glitches that might prevent a check being sent to a creditor.

But money coming IN ???? REALLY???? Charlie hears about this his head will explode.

:eek2:


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

My turn.

Called dish today as my CC will expire end of month. Just wanted to give them new expiration date and 3 digit code.

Was told by CSR [ he was pleasant by the way] that if I do it today, I will be charged today.

Why, I asked. I only want to update the info to ensure a smooth transaction on my normal billing date.[ two weeks away, I thought I was being responsible] Since you have my account up in front of you, change the info, please.

Nope. Also I was advised to call 7 days prior to normal billing date, day before would not cut it. I explained some of the horror stories here and didn't want to go through a delay, or double billing, or late fee etc....

The reason I use a CC is free HD for life with autopay, plus, if I have an issue with dish like I did with direct [ when I left direct to go to dish, they took almost 6 weeks to refund my balance] I can put a questionable charge in dispute. Can not do that with a checking account.

Funny, Amazon and Verizon had no problem with entering correct info on my CC when I called them. Two phone calls and ten minutes with no hassle. They also both thanked me for being on top of it.

Now while this isn't as bad as original post [ yeah, I'd be screaming]

Dish needs to be as user friendly as the Big Boys, ie. Amazon/Verizon.

C'mon Ergen, before your head explodes [ kinda liked that one] :lol:

Oh, and I don't find double billing an acceptable charge.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

satcrazy said:


> My turn.
> 
> Called dish today as my CC will expire end of month. Just wanted to give them new expiration date and 3 digit code.
> ...


Can it be changed online?


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

Yes, I was told it could, but seems online isn't a sure thing.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

And as soon as you change it online it will charge your bill total to the card, so be prepaired.


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

Wait a minute, You mean to tell me that if your card expired and they send you a new one and you want to update it online or on the phone, That they will double bill you for doing that and charge you for doing something responsible before the due date? That's not a good way of making business that's DOWNRIGHT ILLEGAL.


----------



## gov (Jan 11, 2013)

Somebody better get a roll of duck tape and wrap up Charlie's head before the BIG BANG !


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

acostapimps;3187107 said:


> Wait a minute, You mean to tell me that if your card expired and they send you a new one and you want to update it online or on the phone, That they will double bill you for doing that and charge you for doing something responsible before the due date? That's not a good way of making business that's DOWNRIGHT ILLEGAL.


No, you are not double billed. You just have to pay the amount due. When your bill date arrives the balance will be zero so you are not charged anything then.

Sent from my iPad 4


----------



## gov (Jan 11, 2013)

Can you imagine what's going to happen to whomever it is at Dish that screwed this up ?!?!?!?!


Money coming INTO Dish, and somebody dropped the ball!!!


Ergen is going to send them into space with the launch of their next satellite. That'll be one body they will never find.

{Shudder} I'd hate to be in their shoes, it ain't gonna be pretty!!!

The HORROR! The HORROR!


:nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

Just wait until your next bill is due then update your credit card now that you know.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

gov said:


> It is hard for me to imagine E* shooting themselves in the foot for money coming INTO their system.


You're not understanding the glitch ... it gives Charlie his money earlier. Out of the customer's pocket and into the company's faster. :lol:

I hope they get it fixed ... the unexpected early payment can throw off a budget. But the solution for consumers is clear ... only update your credit card info just before a payment is due - when one can afford to make an early payment.


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

n0qcu;3187178 said:


> No, you are not double billed. You just have to pay the amount due. When your bill date arrives the balance will be zero so you are not charged anything then.
> 
> Sent from my iPad 4


Ahh okay that makes more sense somewhat, Why not pay on the due date instead of when you CC update info? Maybe that's how their system works, That also defeats the purpose for autopay if you should be covered for bill pay automatically prior to the next billing cycle.


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

acostapimps said:


> Ahh okay that makes more sense somewhat, Why not pay on the due date instead of when you CC update info? Maybe that's how their system works, That also defeats the purpose for autopay if you should be covered for bill pay automatically prior to the next billing cycle.


Cannot pay on due date.[ unless, maybe you use a different CC] Must update info 7 days prior, the CSR explained it takes about that much time for the new information to process. I asked him to repeat that because I couldn't believe what I was hearing.

Bullcrap!

Amazon and Verizon did it on the spot.

JL is right, it throws everything off, plus, now I'll have to watch the calendar to make sure it gets done on [ Dish's] schedule so I don't get dinged. [ No, I won't pay it early, why should I have to?]

How can a company this size be so backward?

I still say Ergen needs to get with the program and make it easier to GIVE HIM MONEY.:lol:


----------



## Inkosaurus (Jul 29, 2011)

James Long said:


> You're not understanding the glitch ... it gives Charlie his money earlier. Out of the customer's pocket and into the company's faster. :lol:
> 
> I hope they get it fixed ... the unexpected early payment can throw off a budget. But the solution for consumers is clear ... only update your credit card info just before a payment is due - when one can afford to make an early payment.


Its not a glitch. Its intended this is one of the first things that the CSR training classes teach because they want to make sure the CSR's make it very clear that updating CC info with a balance on the account will charge the CC.

It will only be "fixed" if Dish changes its policy on the matter.
edit:


> Must update info 7 days prior


Maybe im misreading... But you dont have to do it with in the last week before the bill is charged, you have to do it at minimum a week beforehand. 
If you update the CC with in the same week that the bill will be charged the information may not be processed in time and the old CC maybe charged or alternatively as many of you have noticed the new card gets charged immidiately when the info is changed but a month later it reverts back to your old card. Want to know why? Because your doing it to late, I'd do it no later then 8 days prior to your bill being charged.


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

Inkosaurus said:


> Its not a glitch. Its intended this is one of the first things that the CSR training classes teach because they want to make sure the CSR's make it very clear that updating CC info with a balance on the account will charge the CC.
> 
> It will only be "fixed" if Dish changes its policy on the matter.
> edit:
> ...


CSR said 7 days prior to the date the card will be billed. In my case it would be on the 7th of March as bill date is 14th. However, I will take your advise and do it 8 days before.

I still say this whole thing is BOGUS on Dish's part.

Shoddy way to do business.


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

I wonder how many people on paperless and autopay that want to update their CC info online, And didnt realize that they get charged immediately to only find out on the bills due date that they have a late fee or have the previous amount and current due(double billing) But if you have autopay does it get paid automatically and have $0 balance on your next billing cycle? Or just paperless and they send you a email of the immediate charge?


----------

